

Online education and Online degrees are dead - Turing_Machine
http://educationoutrage.blogspot.com/2014/05/online-education-and-online-degrees-are.html

======
Turing_Machine
More about Roger Schank:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Schank](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Schank)

